# NJ haunters - Halloween display to keep up or take down



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys just posting a question. If you are a haunter or have a Halloween display. Gov Christie postponed Halloween trick or treating until Nov 4Th.
Would you keep your haunt/display up? Or would you take it down.

Just want to see what our fellow NJ haunters are doing


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am in Ohio. Our trick or treat was also postponed until Nov 4th. I am leaving mine up. I will start to take it down that night and throughout that week.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine is up in it's full glory. managed to find 2 Extra Generators for 5 hours Monday night.. Doing Load Testing tonight to evenly distribute the power needs. Probably will have 25% attendance but that will still be Cool with me.

We NJ Haunters need a Break.... this is the 3rd year out of 5 that we have had devastating Halloween weather.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

We planned on setting up on Halloween Day, so we have just postponed setup until Monday morning. We don't leave the display up, paranoid I guess.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

My haunt was able to make it through the storm without too much damage. My town is having Halloween on Saturday, November 3rd. Unfortunately I still do not have electric, so I will be having a flash light haunt instead. I have so many cool props to show off that needs electric, but I guess I will have to wait to show them off for next year. Let the haunt go on until than!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for all you guys who had sandy blow thru...I'm in Texas and I still have mine up and I had more kids come thru tonight.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It's alot of work for you all who have been hit so much harder than some of us. Perhaps seeing a piece of normalcy will help the kids and people who just want to have something else to look at besides damage. Ours was postponed until the 3rd. I was thinking about putting away what I had taken down, but I'm going to put things back out. Because I am "that house" for halloween.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Take it down??? lol, I was working on it during the storm!


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

If it had made it through the storm, I would have left it up. But as it was ripped apart by Sandy, it's already put away. I wish I could do something for the TOTs but there's just not enough time


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Joiseygal and I are lucky in that we have walk through haunts. Each built like brick um, you know........ If I had had an unprotected display up I would have taken it down as well. the damage here is incredible with crushed cars and houses, most of the town still without power, and no gas available at all. My castle took at least half a dozen hits from big limbs with zero damage, even the winds only tore loose a few scene setters.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

I am glad people are leaving it up. I had taken it down before the storm. Then put it back up Halloween just in case trick or treaters would show up.
No lie had a family come to the house in total darkness trick or treating!
Maybe it was more like "You can't stop me sandy"! MUUAHAHAHA!
It is up and it feels weird. Most people near me have left there Halloween decor up. So my display stands tall! lol! All NJ haunters i feel for you.
Down here in Lawrenceville power is back up. My pop lives in Elizabeth and still has no power. Trying to get him to come down put to no avail. Trick and treating was for Saturday but the Gov made a bill that it shall be on Monday I will miss it so my wife will have to handle the job. Most counties seem to be following it but not all. Happy Halloween?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Most of my haunt is in the basement. I normally keep it up till the second weekend of November(the outside) The inside I never take down. The town is having trick or treat on Monday. We shall see who shows up. I was open on Halloween but it was a bust....


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I tear down mine halloween night


----------

